# Wieviele Connections (Verbindungen) hat man bei einem Paid-Server



## D@nger (13. November 2005)

Hi,

habe mal eine Frage zu Servern, und zwar besteht bei mir oft das Problem, dass ich zu wenige Verbindungen bei freewebspace herstellen kann. Die Fehlermeldung ist dann ungefähr: "Too many connections at this time, only 3 allowed" (habe ich mir jetzt ausgedacht, aber irgendwie so).

Ist das denn bei einem bezahlten Server auch der Fall oder könnte ich theoretisch 100 zur selben Zeit herstellen?
Nochwas: Ist es schlimm, wenn man sich nicht richtig vom FTP-Server ausloggt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Beantwortung der Fragen.

MFG


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. November 2005)

Auf einem Freewebspace-Server liegen hunderte von Kunden. Alle zusammen müssen sich alle Ressourcen teilen und aufgrund der Masse bleibt für jeden einzelnen natürlich zu wenig übrig - daher auch kostenlos. 

Bei normalen Webspacepaketen sieht das natürlich anders aus, wobei die Performance, etc. pp auch widerum vom Anbieter abhängt.

FTP-Server setzen die Connections eh zurück, nicht schlimm.


----------



## D@nger (14. November 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort.
Also heißt das jetzt, dass ich bei einem Server oder Webspacepaket (1&1 Website 5.0 BC) auch ca. 10 Verbindungen aufeinmal haben kann. Z.B. Wenn sich 10 Rechner gleichzeitug mit dem FTP-Server verbinden wollen?

MFG


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. November 2005)

Das hängt von den Servereinstellungen ab. Bei uns wird das auf Wunsch hin eingerichtet.


----------

